# Merkmale von Koiblender ??



## Reptilis (11. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob es Koiblender gibt und wie kann man Sie erkennen?
Villeicht weis ja einer etwas darüber.

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

Hi Reptilis,
was verstehst du unter "Koiblender"?


----------



## Reptilis (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

Hi,
mir wurde gesagt das es echte und unechte Kois gibt. Ob das stimmt weis ich nicht aber wenn es unechte gibt, wollt ich gerne mal wissen wie die aussehen und woran man das erkennen kann.

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

Hi Reptilis,
gibt es denn auch echte und unechte Hunde, Katzen .... 

Es sollte so ähnlich wie bei Hunden sein, hast du einen Mischling, der nicht so richtig ins Bild passt, wird der vom Dackelverein 1899 schon mal als unecht bezeichnet.


----------



## Vera44 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

Jörg  top Antwort!


----------



## Reptilis (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

 Stimmt eigentlich, aber man weis ja nie darum frag ich  Naja wenn es keine gibt dann bin ich ja beruhigt 

Gruß


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

Hallo
@ Jörg
da muß ich dir aber wieder sprechen,natürlich gibt es falsche Koi, darüber habe ich ja hier schon geschrieben.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34498
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

Sorry die Seite gibt es nicht mehr doch ich hab noch einen gefunden......
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/osnabrueck/fische/sonstige/u6824488
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

Es gibt Halter, die ihre Koi nach den international gültigen Regeln für eine Koi Show auswählen.
Diese sind klar definiert und nicht jeder Nachkomme passt in eine der Gruppen.
Damit das so ist, werden in Japan 98% der Nachzuchten als Fischfutter verarbeitet. 

Auch Koi, die in Europa oder einem anderen Land geboren wurden sind Koi.
Wenn man einige besonders gute Exemplare gesehen hat, wird der Anspruch an die Qualität möglicherweise höher.
Das tut dem liebhaben der schon vorhandenen aber keinen Abbruch.

Hauptsache gesund und sie gefallen dir.


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

Hallo
@Patrick dit is ken Koiblender ! Dit is nen Schwertträger der den Zusatz Koi wegens der Farbzeichnung hat ! 
Koiblender sind die ,die in Ihren Teich Unterwasser-SCHEIN-werfer haben !
LG Andre


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

Patrick,
das sind Schwertträger, die eine ähnliche Färbung haben wie Koi.
Da Koi oft mit dem Begriffen "wertvoll" oder "teuer" in Verbindung gebracht werden, ist das nur Marketing.
Auch wenn ein Hund gescheckt ist, wird aus ihm nicht eine Kuh.


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

@ Joerg
Wer weis wer weis ? Jibt doch och lila Kühe ! 
PS: und Schweinehunde

LG Andre


----------



## Reptilis (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

Ui  Ich glaub da war der Bekannte nur neidisch weil ich günstig schöne Kois bekommen haben und er wollte mich verarschen mit Russischekois die keine Kois sein sollen .

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

Bilder von den tollen neuen kannst du hier gerne einstellen.
Dann kann sich jeder ein Bild von den Koi mit "Migrationshintergrund" machen.


----------



## Reptilis (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

Mach ich !!!


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mermale von Koiblender ??*

Wiiiiiiieeee das sind gar keine Koi, das gibt es doch gar nicht :__ nase

Ich dachte noch 1€ für so einen schönen Kohaku, Juhu super Schnäppchen 

Deute ich es richtig das  ich mir diese Koi nicht für in meinen Koipool kaufen sollte

und ich dachte mir noch "Mensch kuck mal, diese Koi haben die Barteln hinten"

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Merkmale von Koiblender ??*

@ Reptilis
wann war das, als er das sagte,  so ungefähr vor 10 Tagen? vielleicht  am 1.April ?
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Merkmale von Koiblender ??*

@ Patrick
Dit is nen Heizstab ,da hinten ,sind nähmlich  AQ-Fische ! Die brauchen  dit Wärmer !

LG Andre


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Merkmale von Koiblender ??*

@ Jörg


> und nicht jeder Nachkomme passt in eine der Gruppen.
> Damit das so ist, werden in Japan 98% der Nachzuchten als Fischfutter verarbeitet.


98% als nicht jeder zu bezeichnen  ist schon sehr gewagtlol
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Reptilis (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Merkmale von Koiblender ??*

Ne heute! Da bei jemanden der Teich undicht geworden ist und die dann gesagt haben der Teich kommt weg. Dann hab ich die 2 genommen. Wo ich ihm (Bekannter) dann der Preis gesagt habe meint er das sind bestimmt so Fakekois aus Russland.
Hmm jetzt weis ich es ja


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Merkmale von Koiblender ??*

Nächstes mal hängst du einfach einen Nuller dran ,manche brauchen das


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Merkmale von Koiblender ??*



Patrick K schrieb:


> 98% als nicht jeder zu bezeichnen  ist schon sehr gewagt


Patrick,
das ist letztendlich eine Frage des Profits. 
Will keinem das Bild von den Naturteichen in Japan nehmen, aber die Selektion vorher ist eher ...
Nur was ins Bild der gut zahlenden Kundschaft passt, wird dann auch teuer mit dem Flugzeug in die ganze Welt transportiert.
Wer gewillt ist für ein gut gewachsenes Rassetier einige € zu zahlen, kann dann schon erwarten, dass vorher entsprechend selektiert wurde. 

Mir persönlich sind schöne Exemplare aus D lieber, da die nicht schon den Stress vorher mitgemacht haben.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Merkmale von Koiblender ??*

Ich weis das die 98% leider nicht übertrieben sind,aber ist das nicht bei allen zuchten so 
"was nicht ins Bild past muss weg"
Als wir vor ein paar Jahren mit unserm Hund, ein reinrassiger Riesenschnautzer,Labrador,Schäferhund ,Kuvasz, also so ziemlich alles, was so im Elmsteiner Tal rum läuft, den Pokal bei der Begleithunde Prüfung auf einem Schäferhundeplatz gewonnen hatten, sagte eine ca. 85 zig jährige ganz schön angekekste Oma:evil, in den Aufenhaltsraum rein "Der Bastard hat gewonnen":shock Die hervorragende mit Abstand beste Leistung wurde gar nicht anerkannt.Ich denke selbst wenn man einen wunderschönen genau ins Raster passenden Koi hätte, würde  von den Züchtern doch nur nach der Blutline beurteilt.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Merkmale von Koiblender ??*

Meine Koi sind alle echt, nämlich alle echte " Farbkarpfen " und zu 100 % sind es Fische !!


----------



## Joerg (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Merkmale von Koiblender ??*

Patrick,
das ist ein gutes Beispiel. 
Einige von meinen Nachzuchten im letzten Jahr habe ich an Bekannte verschenkt, weil die Farbe nicht passte.
Die freuen sich nun über die handzahmen Koi. Die Varietät aus dem Katalog ist nicht immer das Kriterium für "gute" Koi.


----------

